# Blank tshirt fulfillment



## mij121212 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm looking for a service that fulfills blank tshirts (no printing) directly to customers. Relabelling is the ultimate goal, but still blank shirts. 

I've done a lot of searching, but everyone seems to be a printer and set prices accordingly. I reached out to dropshipdtg.com but they responded that they won't ship without printing.

Any tips?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What if you ordered from a company like jiffyshirt.com. It's a retail sales site with pretty good prices.

Depending on the shirt, most of us can't sell them blank. It's against the rules of shirt manufacturer.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would buy them and get a heat press to put in the labels. Then ship them out yourself. It is just not worth a print shops time to do this, and you will save some money.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

Or have them dropshipped from a distributor like AB


----------

